# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  نبذة عن الميكاترونكس

## زهره التوليب

نبذة عن الميكاترونكس


تماماً كما قال جون إلتر نائب رئيس البرنامج التخطيطي لشركة زيروكس Xerox , "نحن نحتاج مصممين قادرين على فهم نظرية التحكم بالشكل الكافي حتى ينفذ تصميم أفضل" , فميكاترونكس هي نتيجة التقدم السريع الآن, ويمكن ملاحظة ميكاترونكس في العديد من الصناعات مثل صناعة المتحكمات في الغسالات, في الأقراص الصلبة , في أجهزة الكمبيوترات المحمولة, في صناعة الأقراص المضغوطة CD-Rom في أجهزة التحكم المركبة على الصمامات, في أنظمة الــ PLC في لوحات التحكم عموماً, ولاننسى أهم أهداف الميكاترونكس وهي الروبوتات Robotics.


تاريخ الميكاترونكس


يعود مصطلح الميكاترونكس إلى 1960 في اليابان حيث بدأ إستخدامه في إحدى شركات التحكم هناك, ثم بدأ هذا المصطلح في الإنتشار بقارة أوروبا, وكان هذا اللفظ يطلق على جهاز كمبيوتر للتحكم بمحرك كهربي.

في السبعينيات بدأ هذا المصطلح ينتشر بسبب إنتشار تكنولوجيا المؤازرة أو التحكم Servo Technology.

في الثمانينات ومع وجود تكنولوجيا المعلومات Information Technology وبدء ظهور المعالجات الصغيرة Microprocessors والمتحكمات الصغيرة Microcontroller وإستخدامها في الأعمال الميكانيكية, أصبح عندها المصطلح يأخذ شكلاً موسعاً.

في التسعينات ومع ظهور الإتصالات , إنضمت الإتصالات أيضاً الى ميكاترونكس, لزيادة الأداء وزيادة التقدم

حيث أنها زادت من الفاعلية اللاسلكية للتحكم بالروبوت.

ولازلنا نشهد حتى يومنا هذا ما تقدمه ميكاترونكس لنا يومياً, ويمكنك أن تشهدوا ذلك بوضوح أكثر في سيارات المرسيدس و BMW , كما أن ميكاترونكس بدأت خدمة مجال الطيران أيضاً وهي واضحة في طيارة إير باص Air Bus A380 الجديدة, إن ميكاترونكس هي المستقبل بعينه, وهي كما قال دافور هاروفات متخصص فني في معمل فورد للبحوث " إن ميكاترونكس هي خليط من التكنولوجيا و الأساليب, فبهما نساعد في الحصول على منتج أفضل".

مجالات الميكاترونكس

Control and Automation
Robotics
CAD/CAM
Material and Manufacturing Processes
Monitoring and Inspection Systems

مواقع هامة


Institute of Robotics and Mechatronics

http://www.robotic.dlr.de/



VirginiaTech Mechatronics

http://www.mechatronics.me.vt.edu/



Clemson University:

http://ece.clemson.edu/crb/main.htm



Vanderbilt University:

http://fourier.vuse.vanderbilt.edu/cim/



Chalmers University:

http://www.mvs.chalmers.se/



University of Wisconsin

http://mechatronics.me.wisc.edu/labr.../tutorials.htm



Colorado State University

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/m...resources.html



Northwestern University

http://www.mech.nwu.edu/dept/facilit...s/frameset.htm




ان الميكاترونكس

يجمع بين الهندسة الميكانيكية والإلكترونية والحاسوب بهدف إنتاج آلات وأنظمة إنتاج حديثة مرنة تعتمد على مفاهيم الذكاء الاصطناعي. الميكاترونيكس هو تطبيق للإلكترونيات الدقيقة في الهندسة الميكانيكية، مثل الربوتات الصناعية ونظم التصنيع المرنة التي يمكن برمجتها لتغير الخطوط الانتاجية من أجل الحصول على منتجات حسب الطلب. يعطي هذا التخصص أسس تحليل وتصميم الأجهزة الميكانيكية والإلكترونية التي تعتمد على الحاسوب وكذلك صيانة الآلات الهندسية المتطورة وخطوط الإنتاج الأوتوماتيكية.

يقوم الطالب ضمن هذا التخصص باكتساب المعرفة الاكاديمية و التطبيقية على تصميم واستخدام وتنفيذ دوائر التحكم الالكترونية المتقدمة و التي تستخدم في اتمتة الوحدات الميكانيكية لتتلائم مع متطلبات العملية الصناعية من حيث الدقة والكفاءة.
في هذا التخصص يتم دراسة مواد التحكم بشكل مركز, مثل PLC والتي تعنى بالتحكم بالعمليات الصناعية عن طريق الحاكمات المبرمجة عن طريق لغات خاصة,وهنا نقول ان هذا المجال جدير باهتمامك لان معظم المصانع تقوم باستخدامه في عملياتها الصناعية. وهناك مواد كثيرة مشتركة مع تخصصي الكهرباء والكمبيوتر والهندسة الميكانيكية والصناعية.
علماً أن خريجي هذا التخصص مطلوبون للسوق المحلي والخارجي ومجال العمل هو المصانع المختلفة والمؤسسات الكهروميكانيكية العامة.
ومن اهم المواد التي سيتم تدريسها: الإنظمة الإلكتروميكانيكية والتي تعنى بدراسة مختلف أنواع المحركات وطريقة إستخدامها في الدوائر الإلكترونية في تصميم الأنظمة الميكانيكية.



ومما لا شك فيه ان هذا التخصص بحسب اعتقادي يفتح افاق جديده وفرص كبيرة للخريجين لان الخريج من هذا التخصص مؤهل لان يعمل كمهندس مكانيكي ومهندس الكتروني في نفس الوقت وهذا يجعله في مقدمه القائمه دائما

----------


## MR.X

*
شكرا زهرة على الشرح المفيد .
ويعطيكي الف عافية عن جد .*

----------


## غسان

الله يعطيكي العافية ... شرح كافي ووافي عن التخصص .. انا هلأ ميكانيك وان شاء الله ناوي افرع ميكاترونيكس ... مشكورة

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا اكس مان..نورت الصفحه
بالتوفيق  يا غسان..وبدنا همتك

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا اكس مان..نورت الصفحه
بالتوفيق  يا غسان..وبدنا همتك

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة على هذه المعلومات القيمة

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور يا شطناوي

----------


## عضو جديد

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :36 1 56[1]:

----------

